# Heißestes Mutter-Tochter-Gespann



## celebczj83 (11 Dez. 2022)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Was ist denn für euch aktuell das heißeste Mutter-Tochter-Gespann?
Ihr dürft sehr gern auch mit Bildern antworten.
Wir fassen hier mal national und international zusammen.
Simone Thomalla - Sophia Thomalla
Janine Kunze - Lilli Budach 
Michelle - Marie Reim
Heidi Klum - Leni Klum
Cindy Crawford - Kaia Gerber
Michelle Hunziker - Aurora Ramazotti


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Dez. 2022)

Da würde ich doch gleich mal Stefanie Hertel + Johanna Mross ergänzen.


----------



## itsme (11 Dez. 2022)

Amanda Holden und Lexi Hughes.... Ich persönlich finde die Mutter da sehr attraktiv, die Tochter ist mir noch gute zehn bis 15 Jahre zu jung... 

EDIT: Forensuche geht leider gerade nicht, daher mal ein externer Link zu einem Auftritt von letzter Woche:








Amanda Holden and her daughter Lexi attend the British Fashion Awards


The Britain's Got Talent judge, 51, stood out from the crowd as she attended the British Fashion Awards in London on Monday with her daughter Lexi.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## ferdibier58 (11 Dez. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Da würde ich doch gleich mal Stefanie Hertel + Johanna Mross ergänzen.


aber...UNBEDINGT!!! 😮🥰🥰


----------



## Crippler (11 Dez. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Da würde ich doch gleich mal Stefanie Hertel + Johanna Mross ergänzen.


Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## Frantz00 (12 Dez. 2022)

Gerit und Anja Kling natürlich!


----------



## celebczj83 (12 Dez. 2022)

Frantz00 schrieb:


> Gerit und Anja Kling natürlich!


Sind meines Wissens aber Geschwister.


----------



## buck danny (12 Dez. 2022)

celebczj83 schrieb:


> Sind meines Wissens aber Geschwister.


Genau🥳


----------



## SaTaNlage (12 Dez. 2022)

Susan Sarandon und Eva Amurri


----------



## celebczj83 (12 Dez. 2022)

Ich bring mal noch Demi Moore und Rumer Willis ins Spiel.


----------



## H. Nuta (13 Dez. 2022)

Vanessa Paradies und Lily-Rose Melody Depp


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Dez. 2022)

Sarah Connor und Summer Terenzi könnten in Zukunft ein heißes Gespann sein.


----------



## Grissu20 (13 Dez. 2022)

Veronica Ferres und ihre Tochter Lilly sind auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Crunchip (13 Dez. 2022)

Eva Green und ihre (junge, also damals) Mutter Marlène Jobert


----------



## Dreamcatcher (13 Dez. 2022)

Kaia Gerber und Mama Cindy Crawford.


----------



## SaTaNlage (27 Dez. 2022)

Diana und Lara Körner/Beatrice und Judith Richter


----------



## madi42 (27 Dez. 2022)

Veronica Ferres und Lilly Krug


----------



## mary jane (27 Dez. 2022)

Reese Witherspoon und Tochter Ava Phillippe
​


----------



## SaTaNlage (29 Dez. 2022)

Grit Boettcher und Nicole Belstler-Boettcher


----------



## celebczj83 (31 Dez. 2022)

Angelina Jolie - Shiloh Jolie-Pitt


----------



## SaTaNlage (2 Jan. 2023)

Anna Schäfer und Johanna Kilian/Anne-Sophie Briest und Faye Montana


----------



## SaTaNlage (3 Jan. 2023)

Ornella Muti und Naike Rivelli


----------

